# Taylormade Raylor Ghost Corza Putter



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Having struggled with my putting for a few weeks (maybe more, depending on who you speak to), I have been umming and arring over a new putter and whether it would be worth it or not? I took a trip to a local golf shop and decided to try a range of different putters to see what felt best for me. I finally settled on the Taylormade Raylor Ghost Corza 34". 

This putter is very different to what I am used to with the Odyssey White Hot XG #1 being a blade and this a fully fledged mallet. However it inspired confidence, and the white and black alignment aid really seemed to help, although I was only putting on an indoor mat.

So yesterday afternoon off I went to the course and on my first green I managed a 1 putt from around 10ft (I had 3 putted from the same distance at the weekend). To say I was happy is an understatement. I certainly felt more confident with this putter and it showed over the 9 holes we played with numerous 1 putts and not a single 3 putt. I am delighted with my purchase.

If anyone is looking at a new putter I would recommend having a look at these, especially as they currently have Â£50 off in a certain high street golf shop.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 24, 2012)

No mention of the intimate moment you had with the putter after the 1 putt on the first?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 24, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			No mention of the intimate moment you had with the putter after the 1 putt on the first?
		
Click to expand...

I believe the moment you are referring to is the "kiss of confidence" haha


----------

